

Google Fortifies Chrome - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7975/products/google-fortifies-chrome-microsoft-adds-ie9-versioning

======
dwhewitson
I'd love to learn more about this malicious facebook script blocking thing.
Surely that'll have adverse effects on bookmarklets?

